# 8 weeks pregnant with twins,and brown/pink bleeding.



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

following IVF I am now 8 weeks pg with twins but have been having varying problems.  Both have heartbeats but one is smaller than the other and the heartbeat faint (worry no 1).  But my biggest worry is the fact that for the last 5 days I have been having brown/dark red and sometimes pink bleeding.
Had scan on Monday which showed a dark area on my lining which I was told was blood.  I was told I have "haemmorhagic areas" on my uterus and that providing the bleeding is described as above, things should be ok.  I get some mild pain before the brown bleeding starts, then when it starts the pain subsides, the brown bleeding then turns to pink smearing for the rest of the day.
The pain tends to be at night (more scary) and subsides to nothing during the day.
Please can you give me some advice on this as I am at my whits end - and am terrified for my babies.  Next scan 18th Oct.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The fact that there have been 2 heartbeats, even though one was smaller, is reassuring.  I know that it must be worrying having all this pain and bleeding, but just keep resting, and contact your hospital if it gets heavier or red in colour.  I'll be thinking about you on the 18th, please let me know how you get on,

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, but I was hoping for a little more reassurance - especially from a midwife.  I thought you may have known something about heamorrhagic areas in the uterus - but not to worry.
I am feeling less and less confident re the scan on the 18th, and am scared that I am going to miscarry not just one - but both of my precious babies.
I know the blood is not bright red and no clots, but it is now nearly 9 days since all this began and despite reassurance, I am scared.
I didnt mean to sound dispondant at the beginning of my post - but I am TERRIFIED. What do you know about Vanishing Twin Syndrome  Could this bleeding (brown/dark red) be what is happening??
I have had a bad night - pain until brown stuff came - then it goes away (but not straight away).


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry that you didn't feel happy with my reply, but as midwives, we don't deal with very early pregnancy issues, as it is usually dealt with by gynae nurses.  We don't get trained in scanning routinely.  How have you been since the last post?

emilycaitlin xx


----------

